# WebStart Problem mit Java 6



## nanostruct (7. Mai 2007)

Hallo, 

habe ein Problem mit JavaWebStart Version 1.6.0 (Build 1.6.0-b105). Dieser tritt aber auch mit andere Java 6 Builds 
Es geht um folgendes:
Eine Java-Anwendung wird mittels eine .jnlp-Datei heruntergaladen und gestartet. Dann wird eine Verbindung mit einem XML-RPC Server erstellt usw. Wenn man das mit Java Versionen bis 5.0 macht, funktioniert das einwandfrei. Wenn man die Anwendung mit Java 6 ohne WebStart startet (cmd, eclipse) funktioniert das auch problemlos. Nur wenn ich es über WebStart aufrufen möchte bekomme ich einen IOException!!? 
Deswegen dachte ich, dass es mit der .jnlp-Datei verbunden ist oder an die Sicherheitseinstellungen von WebStart liegt. 
In der .jnlp habe ich aber schon alle Rechte gegeben:

```
...
  <resources>
    <j2se version="1.4+" initial-heap-size="128m" max-heap-size ="512m"/>
    <jar href="web/Aplication.jar" />
  </resources>
  <security>
    <all-permissions />
  </security>
...
```
Was könnte falsch sein, wo könnte der Fehler stecken und behebe ich diesen?

Bin für jede Hilfe dankbar.

cu nanostruct


----------



## lernen.2007 (8. Mai 2007)

Java 6.0 hat mit alles ein bisschen Problem, z.B. xslt, tomcat usw.

Lieber java 5 benuzen

Gruß
erkan


----------



## nanostruct (8. Mai 2007)

Hi Erkan,

danke für deine Antwort, die bringt mich leider nicht weiter. 

Habe vergessen zu sagen (schreiben), es ist eine Swing-Aplication. Sie benutzt keine Servlets, da die Kommunikation auf der Serverebene mit einem in python geschriebener XML-RPC Server stattfindet. XSLT habe ich auch nicht.

cu nanostruct


----------



## nanostruct (11. Mai 2007)

Hallo, 

das ist die Fehlermeldung, die ich bekomme. Sieht etwas komisch aus, da ich nicht weiß, wie ich den StackTrace in den log schreiben kann. Es sind aber alle Infos da, die auch in dem StackTrace enthalten sind. 


```
e = exception
IOException (e.getMessage) java.lang.NullPointerException
IOException (e.getCause) java.lang.NullPointerException
IOException (e.toString) javax.net.ssl.SSLException: java.lang.NullPointerException
IOException (e.getLocalizedMessage) java.lang.NullPointerException
IOException (e.fillInStackTrace) javax.net.ssl.SSLException: java.lang.NullPointerException
ste = StackTraceElement
IOException (ste.toString) com.myPackage.App2ServRequester.login(App2ServRequester.java:204)
IOException (ste.toString) com.myPackage.LoginPanel.login(LoginPanel.java:108)
IOException (ste.toString) com.myPackage.LoginPanel.jpf_pw_actionPerformed(LoginPanel.java:155)
IOException (ste.toString) com.myPackage.LoginPanel.access$0(LoginPanel.java:154)
IOException (ste.toString) com.myPackage.LoginPanel$1.actionPerformed(LoginPanel.java:64)
IOException (ste.toString) javax.swing.JTextField.fireActionPerformed(Unknown Source)
IOException (ste.toString) javax.swing.JTextField.postActionEvent(Unknown Source)
IOException (ste.toString) javax.swing.JTextField$NotifyAction.actionPerformed(Unknown Source)
IOException (ste.toString) javax.swing.SwingUtilities.notifyAction(Unknown Source)
IOException (ste.toString) javax.swing.JComponent.processKeyBinding(Unknown Source)
IOException (ste.toString) javax.swing.JComponent.processKeyBindings(Unknown Source)
IOException (ste.toString) javax.swing.JComponent.processKeyEvent(Unknown Source)
IOException (ste.toString) java.awt.Component.processEvent(Unknown Source)
IOException (ste.toString) java.awt.Container.processEvent(Unknown Source)
IOException (ste.toString) java.awt.Component.dispatchEventImpl(Unknown Source)
IOException (ste.toString) java.awt.Container.dispatchEventImpl(Unknown Source)
IOException (ste.toString) java.awt.Component.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
IOException (ste.toString) java.awt.KeyboardFocusManager.redispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
IOException (ste.toString) java.awt.DefaultKeyboardFocusManager.dispatchKeyEvent(Unknown Source)
IOException (ste.toString) java.awt.DefaultKeyboardFocusManager.preDispatchKeyEvent(Unknown Source)
IOException (ste.toString) java.awt.DefaultKeyboardFocusManager.typeAheadAssertions(Unknown Source)
IOException (ste.toString) java.awt.DefaultKeyboardFocusManager.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
IOException (ste.toString) java.awt.Component.dispatchEventImpl(Unknown Source)
IOException (ste.toString) java.awt.Container.dispatchEventImpl(Unknown Source)
IOException (ste.toString) java.awt.Window.dispatchEventImpl(Unknown Source)
IOException (ste.toString) java.awt.Component.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
IOException (ste.toString) java.awt.EventQueue.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
IOException (ste.toString) java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpOneEventForFilters(Unknown Source)
IOException (ste.toString) java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForFilter(Unknown Source)
IOException (ste.toString) java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForFilter(Unknown Source)
IOException (ste.toString) java.awt.Dialog$1.run(Unknown Source)
IOException (ste.toString) java.awt.event.InvocationEvent.dispatch(Unknown Source)
IOException (ste.toString) java.awt.EventQueue.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
IOException (ste.toString) java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpOneEventForFilters(Unknown Source)
IOException (ste.toString) java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForFilter(Unknown Source)
IOException (ste.toString) java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForHierarchy(Unknown Source)
IOException (ste.toString) java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(Unknown Source)
IOException (ste.toString) java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(Unknown Source)
IOException (ste.toString) java.awt.EventDispatchThread.run(Unknown Source)
```
Nochmal zur Erinnerung: Es geht um eine Swing-Applikation, die diesen Fehler schmeißt, wenn sie mit JavaWebStart 6 gestartet wird. In alle anderen Fälle(JWS 5, eclipse, cmd, java -jar) funktioniert sie einwandfrei.
So sieht die .jnlp-Datei aus:

```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8"?>
<jnlp spec="1.0+" codebase="http://mySite.com:8080/swing/" href="myApp.jnlp">
  <information>
    <title>My App 1.0</title>
    <vendor>Myself</vendor>
    <homepage href="http://www.mySite.com" />
    <description>Swing App</description>
    <offline-allowed />
  </information>
  <resources>
    <j2se version="1.4+" initial-heap-size="128m" max-heap-size ="512m"/>
    <jar href="MyApp.jar" />
  </resources>
  <security>
    <all-permissions />
  </security>
  <application-desc main-class="com.myPackage.Main" />
</jnlp>
```
Ich benutze allerdings einen "Trust allways manager", aber die Idee dahinter ist, dass es kein Ärger macht 
Gibt es irgendwelche Parameter die in der .jnlp gesetzt werden müssen, damit JWS 6 keine Probleme macht wegen SSL macht, oder irgendetwas anderes?

Bin für jede Hilfe dankbar,

cu nanostruct


----------



## nanostruct (15. Mai 2007)

Hi *,

habe es leider nicht geschafft diesen Fehler zu beseitigen 
Aber ich habe es umgangen 
Habe direkt auf die .jar verwiesen ohne über die .jnlp zu gehen.

cu nanostruct


----------

